# Wind Problems



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I searched around the forums and I couldn't really find anyone who has had this problem before, so I was hoping someone could help me out.

I live in an area where I have to take 2 bridges to work everyday. Both bridges are pretty large and while you're driving on them there is a large amount of wind that hits you. 

The problem is: my car is getting thrown around by the wind.
I have an 2002 altima 2.5......and the problem has seemed to be getting worse.
I decent gust of wind will make my car sway back and forth way more than what is normal.

I just recently got new tires and have had an alignment. Does anyone have any ideas why my car might be behaving this way?

Thanks.


----------



## JOEL_LOZANO (Mar 28, 2007)

YOU MIGHT TRY LOWERING IT. THE LOWER THAT CAR THE BETTER IT HANDELS. AND YOU WONT BE THROWN AROUND AS MUCH.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

wheli said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I searched around the forums and I couldn't really find anyone who has had this problem before, so I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> ...


There are too many variables to determine if there is a problem with your car or not. For example; What is considered "normal" in respects to swaying back and forth? Are you driving with the windows up or down, this determines the shear force against the car. What is the MPH and angle of the wind gust when it hits your car? Are your tires inflated at the correct PSI?
Wind shear is gong to cause any car short of driving a tank to sway back and forth.


----------

